# Cool MS paint



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/painting_the_mona_lisa_in_ms_paint3.html]

When I watched this I was thinking about the APC avatars some people have.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats really amazing. I can barely draw a straight line in MS paint.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Er...wow.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

That was so cool!!


----------



## karmalotus (May 2, 2006)

that was awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

And all that on one layer O.O


----------

